# Slow Chat Archives > eCamp Chat: Windows 8 for Developers >  Are Businesses adopting Windows 8 Apps?

## Brad Jones

(question from event)


How's the adoption of Windows 8 apps within the business world as of today? Or is it mostly for apps towards mainstream users (games, etc)

----------


## GregLevenhagen

I have been working a lot with enterprise customers in regards to Windows 8 as an operating system and for the apps. Microsoft has some arrangements that enterprises can take advantage of to get started with Windows 8 app development on both the business to business (B2B) and business to consumer (B2C) side. At this point in time, 6 months after release, I am seeing the majority of businesses working on the consumer side of apps, but they are in active discussions about internal enterprise and B2B apps. It just takes some time for large businesses to role out a new platform and that process is definitely on its way.

It is rumored that Microsoft may make some announcements about the enterprise story during TechEd and BUILD next month, so I would pay attention to those announcements.

If you would like more information on the Microsoft programs, I can help.

----------

